# Quickie?



## mish (Apr 24, 2005)

A man goes into a restaurant and is seated. All the waitresses are gorgeous. A particularly voluptuous waitress wearing a very short skirt and legs that won't quit came to his table and asked if he was ready to order, "What would you like, sir?" He looks at the menu and then scans her beautiful frame top to bottom, then answers, "A quickie."

The waitress turns and walks away in disgust. After she regains her composure she returns and asks again, "What would you like, sir?" Again the man thoroughly checks her out and again answers, "A quickie, please!"

This time her anger takes over and she reaches over and slaps him across the face with a resounding "SMACK" and storms away.

A man sitting at the next table leans over and whispers, "Um, I think it is pronounced ....quiche."


----------



## middie (Apr 24, 2005)

lol cute mish


----------

